# Rutengriffverlängerung, einfach machen,  wird schon



## 50er-Jäger (30. Dezember 2014)

So es ist vollbracht.
Wie bereits in dem Thema zu meiner Mojo Musky gesagt, wurde nach einem Jahr fischen mit der Rute ein Umbau fällig, der Griff sollte verlängert werden.
Tja was macht man also, genau packt die 2,6m lange einteilige Rute ein, ruft einen Rutenbauer an und schickt das teil los und lässt sie sich, wenn alles fertig ist, wieder zurücksenden.
Aber da ich erstens geizig bin (Versand, Umbau usw. wären wohl Minimum 150 Euro fällig) und zweitens auch immer selber gerne wieder was dazu lernen möchte, hieß es also, selber machen!
Gesagt getan, nun muss man sich nur etwas überwinden, eine Rute die an sich super ist einfach so zu zersägen.
Der Plan war, die Rute etwa 15cm zu verlängern, dies ist eine Länge, die ich dann noch so eben gerade in meinem Corsa transportieren kann.
Also wurde angefangen und als erstes der hintere Teil des Splitgrips entfernt.













Nachdem der Kork ab war und auch die Endkappe ab war, dachte ich gut, nun den kleinen Stopfen entfernen, womit die Endkappe eingeklebt war im Blank und dann die Verlängerung anpassen.
Doch dann das, Bohrung ins Rutenende, 5cm und kein Ende der Blankfüllung zu fühlen.





Also 5 cm abgesägt, nochmal erinnert, ja dies sollte eine Rutenverlängerung werden!

Kurz gesagt, es mussten 10cm abgesägt werden, bis endlich der Blank hohl und ohne Füllung da lag. Die Füllung bestand aus einem Art Kunststoff, sau leicht aber super hart, keine Ahnung welchen Sinn das hatte.

Nun gut, nun musste dann eine 20 Jahre alte Pilkrute mit rund 500g Wg. dran glauben, da beim  werfen von großen Ködern um die 300g doch recht hohe Kräfte walten, habe ich also ein passendes Stück etwa 20-25cm in den Originalblank geklebt, sowie die Verlängerung von 15cm + 10cm die abgesägt wurden.
bedeutet also ein Stück von rund 30cm Pilkrutenblank. Damit dieser stabil genug ist, habe ich in den Pilkblank nochmals einen Pilkblank geklebt.
Geklebt wurde mit 2 Komponenten Epoxy, ging wunderbar und klebte wie Hulle!





Der Blank war also verlängert, nach Rücksprache mit jemanden der sich damit auskennt, sollte nun noch der Originalblank an der ,,Steckstelle" mit Carbonroving verstärkt werden.
Carbonroving, ist ein Carbonstrang der aus 10000 und mehr Einzelfäden besteht, dieser wird auch mit Hilfe von 2Komponentenkleber verbaut.
Tränken des Blanks mit dem Kleber, wickeln des Rovings, dann wieder Kleber auftragen usw. je nachdem wie dick man die Verstärkung wickeln möchte.





So sieht es dann aus, wenn es fertig ist, etwas uneben noch aber naja man übt ja noch.





Da es mir als es ausgehärtet war nicht so recht gefiel, da ich die äußere Schicht Epoxy zu dick gemacht habe und somit diese mit dem Fingernagel einzudrücken ging, dachte ich, dass die gesamte Wicklung nicht haltbar ist.
Also Cuttermesser angesetzt und abgeschnitten wieder den Kram, ging auch super bei der ersten Schicht, darunter brach mir dann die Klinge des Messers ab, war wohl doch fest genug gewickelt.
Naja zu spät, alles runter und nochmal neu umwickelt.
Beim zweiten mal sah es dann gut aus und wurde so gelassen.









Dann hieß es einen passenden Kork finden, nach einigen Tagen suchen und Kontaktaufnahme zu Rutenbauern war denn entschieden, es wird ein Splitgrip, mit großem Grip und wenig Split ;-)
Der neue Kork sollte, auf jeden Fall so gut wie möglich die Wicklung verdecken und auch die gesamte Verlängerung abdecken.
Der Kork kam also bei mir an, mit passender Endkappe.
Die Bohrung im Kork wurde dann noch etwas angepasst und immer wieder auf den Blank gesteckt zum testen.









Dabei passierte es dann, der Kork brach in drei Teile, da ich wohl etwas zu grob zu Werke ging.
Tja was sollte man machen, nix, die drei Teile nehmen und schön passend ankleben an den Blank, was super lief und letztendlich, wenn man es nicht weiß es gar nicht zu sehen ist, dass dort ein Kork in drei Stücke verklebt wurde.
Die kleinen Ritzen die entstanden durch den Bruch wurden mit Korkspähne und Kleber verschlossen und wieder in Form geschliffen.
Dann wurde die Endkappe angepasst und auch verklebt.
Den Kork habe ich ausschließlich mit 2 Komponenten Epoxy verklebt, da er so gut wie haargenau passte und somit nicht unterfüttert werden musste.
Das Endergebnis sehr ihr nun hier.
Der Wurftest steht die Tage noch an, wenn die Zeit es zu lässt und die Arbeit mal nicht ruft!





Die Rute ist nun letztendlich von 2,60m  auf 2,78m gewachsen.
Die Kosten, wenn ich mal davon ausgehe, dass man den Kleber, sowie das Roving bereits wegen anderen Umbauten besitzt, liegen bei 40 Euro für den Kork, sowie deren individuelle Form, die ich mir habe schleifen lassen.
Die Sache hat Spaß gemacht, sieht meiner Meinung nach fürs erste mal in Ordnung aus und eins steht fest, ich werde mir mal eine komplette Rute bauen, so hat mich die Aktion dann doch angefixt.
Zum Schluss bitte ich, die manchmal etwas verdrehten Bilder zu entschuldigen, aber irgendwie wollte das heute nicht so klappen wie es sollte.


----------



## kreuzass (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Rutengriffverlängerung, einfach machen,  wird schon*

Interessanter Bericht.

Magst du vielleicht an dieser Stelle auch noch einmal deine Intention zur Griffverlängerung angeben? Oder zumindest den Beitrag verlinken. Danke.

Was mich jetzt noch ganz besonders interessiert:
Aus welchem Grund hast du Carbonroving statt -gewebe verwendet? Das erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz. Danke.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Rutengriffverlängerung, einfach machen,  wird schon*



kreuzass schrieb:


> Interessanter Bericht.
> 
> Magst du vielleicht an dieser Stelle auch noch einmal deine Intention zur Griffverlängerung angeben? Oder zumindest den Beitrag verlinken. Danke.
> 
> ...


 

Moin einen Link kann ich nicht geben, da dieser Bericht zur Rute in einem anderen Forum steht.
Ich habe Roving genommen, weil ich so flexibler in der Stärke, Länge usw. bin und mir nicht sicher war, wie eng ich den Schlauch wählen muss.
Die Intention, die Verlängerung zu machen, gab mir das fischen mit gleich Starken Ruten welche einen verlängerten Griff bereits besaßen, es zeigte sich, dass das Werfen mit den bereits verlängerten Ruten um einiges entspannter möglich war und den Rücken schont, bei 300g Ködern, deshalb habe ich dies auch gemacht!


----------



## weserwaller (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Rutengriffverlängerung, einfach machen,  wird schon*

Ich weiß nicht ob ich mich verlesen habe, 40€ für den Kork ?


----------



## 50er-Jäger (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Rutengriffverlängerung, einfach machen,  wird schon*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ich mich verlesen habe, 40€ für den Kork ?



Ja aber habe was falsch gerechnet, da ist Kleber,  Roving und so auch mit drin.....
Der Kork war 31.7mm dick wurde auf 30mm reduziert und vorne konisch geschliffen und passig Gebohrt,  unter dem griff ist nix unterfüttert,  der passt perfekt, mit epoxy geklebt und fertig.
Kork 18 Euro,  schleifen 14 Euro.

Übrigens vom Trigger bis ende Griff sind es jetzt 62,5cm


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Rutengriffverlängerung, einfach machen,  wird schon*

Klasse Bericht - danke dafür!!!!


----------



## weserwaller (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Rutengriffverlängerung, einfach machen,  wird schon*

Heftig, ohne das jetzt madig machen zu wollen, da Du dir dafür wirklich Mühe gemacht hast, aber der Kork ist Abfall, Ringe mind. 3-4cm dick Einschlüsse ohne Ende und sehr wellig.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3929025&postcount=1239

Das z.B ist 30€ Kork, in dem Thread findest du zig Korkruten von mir meist Super Plus oder Flor aber selbst der billigste A Kork für 8€ sieht nicht mal auf dem schlechtestesten 5cm so aus.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Rutengriffverlängerung, einfach machen,  wird schon*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Heftig, ohne das jetzt madig machen zu wollen, da Du dir dafür wirklich Mühe gemacht hast, aber der Kork ist Abfall, Ringe mind. 3-4cm dick Einschlüsse ohne Ende und sehr wellig.
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3929025&postcount=1239
> 
> Das z.B ist 30€ Kork, in dem Thread findest du zig Korkruten von mir meist Super Plus oder Flor aber selbst der billigste A Kork für 8€ sieht nicht mal auf dem schlechtestesten 5cm so aus.



Ich habe von Kork null Ahnung,  aber einiges an Unebenheiten die du siehst wird von meiner Reparatur stammen, da wie im Bericht zu lesen mir das Teil in drei Einzelteile gebrochen ist.
Ansonsten sieht der Kork von dir viel feiner aus, würde bei meiner Rute aber ******** aussehen, da der vorhandene Kork auch grober ist der bereits verbaut wurde im Original.
Und was eben auch den Preis macht sind die Maße,  35 - 40cm lang und mindestens 30 mm dick, dieser war 31.7mm und wurde auf 30mm reduziert.
Sowas nutzt man eben  ich für eine Spinrute, da kommt man wenn es hoch kommt auf 25mm Durchmesser.
Diese Maße sind kaum zu finden, sprich genau in einem Shop war es der Fall, weshalb ich da auch nicht lange gewartet hab, sondern zugeschlagen habe.
Werde aber mal versuchen mir eine Rute komplett aufzubauen, wo ich dann auch filigraner Zeug nutzen kann.


----------



## oker_s (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Rutengriffverlängerung, einfach machen,  wird schon*

also in jedem rutenbaushops haben die normalen korkringe 32mm Durchmesser also so schwer sind die auch nicht zu finden


----------



## Fr33 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Rutengriffverlängerung, einfach machen,  wird schon*

Schon an anderer Stelle geschrieben Lui ;D Gut gemacht.... fürs erste Projekt! 

 Wenn es um die erste eigene geht - weisste ja wo du die Profis (nein... nicht mich) findest....


----------



## kreuzass (31. Dezember 2014)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Moin einen Link kann ich nicht geben, da dieser Bericht zur Rute in einem anderen Forum steht.
> Ich habe Roving genommen, weil ich so flexibler in der Stärke, Länge  usw. bin und mir nicht sicher war, wie eng ich den Schlauch wählen muss.
> Die Intention, die Verlängerung zu machen, gab mir das fischen mit  gleich Starken Ruten welche einen verlängerten Griff bereits besaßen, es  zeigte sich, dass das Werfen mit den bereits verlängerten Ruten um  einiges entspannter möglich war und den Rücken schont, bei 300g Ködern,  deshalb habe ich dies auch gemacht!



Asö.
Jo, mit Carbonschlauch wäre es dann die ganz elegante  Variante geworden. Meine Denke ging dann so Richtung Mittelding zwischen  Roving und Schlauch. Das "normale" Carbongewebe.

Die 300g  hattest du ja auch vorher schon erwähnt... stimmt. Da ist Hebel die  Wahl, keine Frage. Irgendwie war die Frage dann doch etwas  überflüssig... Naja.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Rutengriffverlängerung, einfach machen,  wird schon*

Aber es stimmt, der Kork ist wirklich schlimm!
Ich hätte den umgehend zurück gesandt mit dem deutlichen Hinweis, dass der Verkäufer sich den dorthin stecken kann, wo die Sonne niemals scheint |uhoh:.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Rutengriffverlängerung, einfach machen,  wird schon*



oker_s schrieb:


> also in jedem rutenbaushops haben die normalen korkringe 32mm Durchmesser also so schwer sind die auch nicht zu finden



Na denn bin ich aber froh, dass ich der null Ahnung  hat, schon den Unterschied zwischen Korkringe und dem Korkgriff in einem Stück kenne...


Und nochmal gesagt, einige Stellen sehen schlimm aus da ich selber nach dem Bruch geflickt und gespachtelt habe.


----------



## DeralteSack (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Rutengriffverlängerung, einfach machen,  wird schon*

Ich denke dafür, dass du das das erste mal gemacht hast, ist es doch ganz gut geworden.

Auch wenn der Kork nicht der Hochwertigste sein mag, kenne ich Markenhersteller, deren Kork manchmal deutlich schlimmer aussieht und sie es trotzdem verkaufen.
Bedenkt man dann noch, dass er mehrfach gebrochen war und man solche Stellen leider nicht mehr unsichtbar machen kann, ist es doch ganz brauchbar geworden.

Jedenfalls erfüllt die Rute nun endlich eher die Anforderungen des Besitzers. :m

Auch konnte er etwas handwerlicher hinzu lernen.
Alleine das macht die Rute zu etwas Besonderen. 


Meinerseits erst mal ein Lob für deine Mühen und ein echt toller Bericht!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Rutengriffverlängerung, einfach machen,  wird schon*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Ich denke dafür, dass du das das erste mal gemacht hast, ist es doch ganz gut geworden.
> 
> Auch wenn der Kork nicht der Hochwertigste sein mag, kenne ich Markenhersteller, deren Kork manchmal deutlich schlimmer aussieht und sie es trotzdem verkaufen.
> Bedenkt man dann noch, dass er mehrfach gebrochen war und man solche Stellen leider nicht mehr unsichtbar machen kann, ist es doch ganz brauchbar geworden.
> ...



Jo was ich gelernt habe, das man ein Stück Blank mit Schleifpapier beklebt in einen Akkuschrauber spannen kann um damit den Kork im Innern zu schleifen,  wo man sonst mit einer Pfeile nicht hin kommt... ;-) ging wunderbar...


----------



## thanatos (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Rutengriffverlängerung, einfach machen,  wird schon*

#6 haste gut gemacht.
       Zu DDR Zeiten haben wir Korken für Gärballons genommen waren schon für das Röhrchen vorgebohrt und man konnte eine einheitlich gute Qualität hinkriegen.Wieviel die heute kosten ??? damals ´n Appel und `n Ei. 
 Alles gute fürs neue Jahr   :vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Rutengriffverlängerung, einfach machen,  wird schon*

Schöner Bericht mit allen Irrungen und Wirrungen! #6

Zum Kork: wie im Grunde schon gesagt, das geht für weniger Geld weitaus besser ... wobei die Maserung/Porigkeit/Bröckelqualtität gemeint ist und oben bemängelt wurde.

Eine so lange Einsteckung/Verlängerung macht sich oft besser als Übersteckung, wofür aber das gesamte Handteil leergemacht werden muss. Lohnt sich allerding fast immer, den gesamten Griff neu aufzubauen. Wenn das Endanbauteil zu dünn und damit schwach geworden ist, kann die längere Rute heftig rumschwippen, vor allem nach Weitwurf und so. Und das geht böse auf die Kondition.

Zum Einstecken verbinden/abbinden. Man braucht kein Carbon, sondern Wickeln reicht auch. Zudem haben praktisch alle Angler Dyneema-Geflechtschnüre über, und diese hoch-reißfesten Schnüre eignen sich hervorragend #6 für gewickelte Sicherungen gegen Aufspleißen!
Geht jedenfalls einfacher ... :q


----------



## magut (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutengriffverlängerung, einfach machen,  wird schon*

ich find Deine Arbeit echt Klasse!!
 Im Grunde sehe ich jetzt nicht den Kork im Vordergrund sondern das Thema, das DU DIR deine Rute so gebaut hast, damit sie so ist wie DU sie haben willst.
 DAS find ich echt super!!!!!!#6 Ich find so ein Projekt viel effektiver als so manche Wunderwuzirute die es zu kaufen gibt.
 Ob der Kork dazu so perfekt ist oder nicht wird den Fischen ziemlich weit am Af....... vorbeigehn

 Ich gratulier dir dazu und hoff du zeigst uns noch öfter deine Umbauten#h

 Und an die anderen bitte nix persönlich nehmen

 l.G.
 Mario


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutengriffverlängerung, einfach machen,  wird schon*

Kork ist wahrlich nicht das einzige Kriterium!
Es geht schon los, wenn man das erste Mal den Cutter ansetzt. Mitunter können Umbauten recht schweißtreibend sein, aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen. 
Aber der Weg ist das Ziel #6.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutengriffverlängerung, einfach machen,  wird schon*

So heute endlich das Werfen getestet mit dem verlängerten Griff.
Klappt alles super, das Werfen geht um einiges leichter von statten. die 11er Curly Sue wirft sich spielend, wo vorher doch schon das gefühlte Ende für mich in Sicht war. Die Sache hat sich wirklich gelohnt, der Langzeitwurftest kommt dann nächste Woche am Bodden.
Was aber ganz klar gesagt werden muss, die 62,5cm vom Trigger bis zum Rutenende sind wirklich auch das längste was für mich geht, denn man muss sich schon etwas umstellen, um den langen Griff vorm bauch immer lang zu bekommen.
Volles Durchziehen ist kein Problem und bringt noch den letzten Meter beim Werfen.
Für mich ein voller erfolg bisher und mein Rücken wird es mir beim Dauereinsatz hoffentlich auch danken.


----------



## magut (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Rutengriffverlängerung, einfach machen,  wird schon*

Und genau darum geht es meiner Meinung nach! 
Die Rute so zu optimieren, dass es für dich genau passt! 
Toll gemacht#6
LG
Mario


----------

